# COACHING



## JohnephSi (Apr 27, 2009)

Which institute is best  for IIT JEE preparations after 12th class ie one year programme...help n comments required frns do help me....hope so //thanks in advance


----------



## way2jatin (May 7, 2009)

Vidya Mandir Classes or Bansal Classes


----------



## Aspire (Jun 19, 2009)

JohnephSi said:


> Which institute is best  for IIT JEE preparations after 12th class ie one year programme...help n comments required frns do help me....hope so //thanks in advance



Narayana is the best for Average / Above Average Students.

Vidyamandir is for regular 90+


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Jun 19, 2009)

Narayana or FIITJEE in Delhi and Bansal classes in Kota all are good for IITJEE


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

Ankur Mittal said:


> Narayana or FIITJEE in Delhi and Bansal classes in Kota all are good for IITJEE



FIITJEE Sucks 
All they do is pay the topper money and ask him to say that He is a student of FIITJEE
The teachers are not much experienced and the Infrastructure sucks.

Have you seen what bags they gave?
Surely not worth more than Rs. 150


----------



## Ankur Mittal (Jun 21, 2009)

Aspire said:


> FIITJEE Sucks
> All they do is pay the topper money and ask him to say that He is a student of FIITJEE
> The teachers are not much experienced and the Infrastructure sucks.
> 
> ...



Talking about paying to the toppers most of the institutes pay.
and what's the relation of bag with the quality of studies


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 21, 2009)

Class Room Coaching Programs SUCK for 90% normal guys and gals.
Think 100 times before joining any institute.
Are you really THAT good that with this single year programme, you could clear IIT-JEE? Think Again. Also prepared to study for 6-8 hours in addition to the coaching class study and school stuff as well as board stuff.  Practically you would have to study with FULL DEDICATION for 12-14 hours in total. Are you prepared to do this?
I recommend self study with correspondence + good books and aim for AIEEE. That's the best you can do.
Unless of course you are very bright and have very deep interest in subjects like Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 21, 2009)

Ankur Mittal said:


> Talking about paying to the toppers most of the institutes pay.
> and what's the relation of bag with the quality of studies


A very Simple Relation exists b/w bag and coaching
No. of books in bag is directly proportional to the hours of study at the coaching centre which is inversely proportional to no of hours for self study/




Liverpool_fan said:


> Class Room Coaching Programs SUCK for 90% normal guys and gals.
> Think 100 times before joining any institute.
> Are you really THAT good that with this single year programme, you could clear IIT-JEE? Think Again. Also prepared to study for 6-8 hours in addition to the coaching class study and school stuff as well as board stuff.  Practically you would have to study with FULL DEDICATION for 12-14 hours in total. Are you prepared to do this?
> I recommend self study with correspondence + good books and aim for AIEEE. That's the best you can do.
> Unless of course you are very bright and have very deep interest in subjects like Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics.



Very Well Said
Check your aptitude first.
Maybe you were not even meant for Science in XIth?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 21, 2009)

Well Liverpool Fan said the right thing. You'll have to study a lot and cope up with our school schedules too. Three of classmates who took IIT-JEE coaching(1 from Resonance & 2 from Kota) for 2 years and gave exam wrt our school failed in the science subjects in CBSE XIIth boards this year. What's the use of taking coaching then? Just taking coaching for name sake won't allow to crack IIT-JEE. 

Therefore think about it! And if you are really determined and agreeing to do very hard labour and can cope with the tutions, coaching and school work then only join IIT Coaching. And BTW you can also go for Aakash IIT-JEE Institute.


----------



## max_demon (Jun 21, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Class Room Coaching Programs SUCK for 90% normal guys and gals.
> Think 100 times before joining any institute.
> Are you really THAT good that with this single year programme, you could clear IIT-JEE? Think Again. Also prepared to study for 6-8 hours in addition to the coaching class study and school stuff as well as board stuff.  Practically you would have to study with FULL DEDICATION for 12-14 hours in total. Are you prepared to do this?
> I recommend self study with correspondence + good books and aim for AIEEE. That's the best you can do.
> Unless of course you are very bright and have very deep interest in subjects like Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics.



u stole my thoughts , thats what i was doing right now


----------



## Aspire (Jun 22, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Well Liverpool Fan said the right thing. You'll have to study a lot and cope up with our school schedules too. Three of classmates who took IIT-JEE coaching(1 from Resonance & 2 from Kota) for 2 years and gave exam wrt our school failed in the science subjects in CBSE XIIth boards this year. What's the use of taking coaching then? Just taking coaching for name sake won't allow to crack IIT-JEE.


The careers of those guy are ruined?
Can't enter Engineering or any other equivalent stream



max_demon said:


> u stole my thoughts , thats what i was doing right now


----------



## max_demon (Jun 22, 2009)

btw  i took Brillient Tutorials , i am waiting for material to arrive , how is it ?


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 22, 2009)

BT is good but their xams are really simple.
take fiitjee xams in XII-th. dat will give u an all india perspective of ur standing.

@Disc_Junkie:
Dude i dont think ur frends studied even a little in Kota, 'coz u dont at least fail in any thing in XII-th after u study a little bit.

@Liverpool_fan:
dude, it doesn't hurt to be a little more encouraging to to ppl.


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 22, 2009)

BT is good but their xams are really simple.
take fiitjee xams in XII-th. dat will give u an all india perspective of ur standing.

@Disc_Junkie:
Dude i dont think ur frends studied even a little in Kota, 'coz u dont at least fail in any thing in XII-th after u study a little bit.

@Liverpool_fan:
dude, it doesn't hurt to be a little more encouraging to to ppl.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 22, 2009)

s_arka_r said:


> @Disc_Junkie:
> Dude i dont think ur frends studied even a little in Kota, 'coz u dont at least fail in any thing in XII-th after u study a little bit.



Ya they didn't study I think. Just went there for name sake! Lack of parents there gave 
them freedom and they misused it. Sigh!


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 23, 2009)

loads of ppl misuse the opportunity , and when they realise it, dey r too late....


----------



## Aspire (Jun 23, 2009)

s_arka_r said:


> @Liverpool_fan:
> dude, it doesn't hurt to be a little more encouraging to to ppl.




^^ 
Isnt this ironical to this (see down)?



s_arka_r said:


> loads of ppl misuse the opportunity , and when they realise it, dey r too late....


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2009)

max_demon said:


> btw  i took Brillient Tutorials , i am waiting for material to arrive , how is it ?


The material is fantastic at brilliant. The classroom program NOT so.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 23, 2009)

s_arka_r said:


> @Liverpool_fan:
> dude, it doesn't hurt to be a little more encouraging to to ppl.


Better discouraging than giving someone a false sense of security.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> The material is fantastic at brilliant. The classroom program NOT so.





Liverpool_fan said:


> Better discouraging than giving someone a false sense of security.


Well said

BTW, Use *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/edit.gif edit button plz


----------



## confused (Jun 24, 2009)

s_arka_r said:


> @Disc_Junkie:
> Dude i dont think ur frends studied even a little in Kota, 'coz u dont at least fail in any thing in XII-th after u study a little bit.


true. infact ive heard that cybercafes have mushroomed all over kota and students who are easily distracted spend the entire day there. further some of them even drop a year just to continue with the fun....

kota is only for those who are very determined, and have a very good understanding of opportunity cost.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Well said
> 
> BTW, Use *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/buttons/edit.gif edit button plz


I guess us old folk have been spoilt by the now missing Automerged Doublepost feature.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> I guess us old folk have been spoilt by the now missing Automerged Doublepost feature.



plz try to use edit.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 24, 2009)

Aspire said:


> FIITJEE Sucks
> All they do is pay the topper money and ask him to say that He is a student of FIITJEE
> The teachers are not much experienced and the Infrastructure sucks.
> 
> ...


 Oh Mr. Aspire about which FIITJEE you are talking about hmm....
I m a student of FIITJE punjabi bagh in delhi and i bet that the teachers available their are the best of all the teachers present in punabi bagh just try to talk with some of them you will got to know how much experienced they are. Also yes FIITJEE's bag what they are providing aren't good, but if you r really aiming for IIT then bag doesn't matter buy your own. Also think twice about anything you write.


----------



## confused (Jun 24, 2009)

@above - i was in fiitjee mumbai for 2 years. now that i look back i can definitely say, it was a near total waste of time. they had three profs, for three subjects. who would each teach a-z of their subject (how can a teacher know everthing about a subject??). a couple of them were very inexperienced, and unprofessional.

i remember once the physics prof (currently in fiitjee delhi), vanished without a trace for a week. the maths prof who was also the over-all incharge, too was clueless about the former's whereabouts. finally the physics prof's dad called him up to inform that his son was at Vishnodevi. all of us students were like LOLWTF/ROFLCOPTER!!!

the maths prof himself was a psycho (i mean it)(now in fiitjee hyd i think). we were 25 guys and 4 gals, and out of this he severely thrashed 3 guys in front of the whole class for various reasons (one guy was hooking up with a girl after class, one was just too lazy to do anything at all, while a third who was both bright and hardworking and finally got 1100AIR in iitjee (after he left fiitjee for someother classes) but was against attending the yoga classes that fiitjee conducted every morning)

the chemistry prof would just blurt out notes and not be able give a proper explanation many a times.

the only reason i call it a "near total waste of time" is because the yoga classes were very beneficial for me. but as a whole at the end of 2 yrs all i got was 53k AIR in AIEEE.

i had to drop a year, and change classes, before i could clear IITJEE the following year.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 24, 2009)

Brilliant Tutorials has the best study material and good profs in Kalusarai branch


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 24, 2009)

^ ^ ^
I didn't know FIIT-JEE had Yoga classes... that's strange for a coaching institute. Was it a hostel?

Anyway yeah my experiences with coaching was crap too (with Brilliant Tutorials). The Physics teacher spoke with an accent which we couldn't make a head or tail with. Chemistry guy gave no explanation, (was replaced subsequently twice and each one was bad), but the Maths one was phenomenonal, best teacher I ever have been taught. He was for unknown reasons replaced by a not-so good enough teacher, then came back and then replaced again.
Heck I left going to the coaching classes for the last 6-7 months of the 2year program. I had enough of it. To add insult, I ended up with ~60K rank in AIEEE, cleared no entrance and now stuck in a mediocre college after an immensel frustrating year.
None of my friends cleared any entrance attemps too in the first year. Most people I know dropped a year. 
One of my friends got ~ 27K rank in AIEEE, even after rigrous coaching from class X, and other got above 1L rank. 

Both of them dropped a year unlike me in Kota, one of them (who got 27K last year) has got ~4K rank in IIT-JEE and ~5K rank in AIEEE after dedicated attempt. The other one I am not sure about, but he hasn't cleared IIT-JEE nor got a good rank in AIEEE, last thing I heard about him going IPU Entrance (quite a mediocre univ. to end up after dropping a year).
I guess sometimes you regret NOT dropping a year to attempt again like me, or you could regret dropping like my second friend, or even end up in good state in a good college after dropping.
Sometimes I regret taking Science in the firs place. 
Start getting tensed up for your future now guys. Life's not easy after class X.


----------



## Rural Terror (Jun 24, 2009)

It's basically all your hard work.

Coaching is just for creating some extra stimulus. You'll have to come home and revise everything what you studied at the coaching center and even that isn't enough. Determination and hard work should be 100% if you want to get through. 

Basically, I'm a type of student, who can comfortably understand what the teacher is teaching @ the center even if he isn't good at explaining things.

and yea, those who'll attempt IIT-JEE, leave the forum like I've done now. 

niaaaaaa


----------



## confused (Jun 24, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> ^ ^ ^
> I didn't know FIIT-JEE had Yoga classes... that's strange for a coaching institute. Was it a hostel?


it was their Pinnacle Integrated School Program.
they have a tie up with Thakur College in Kandivili Mumbai. (quite a few TDians are alumni of that college)
it was part of their attempt to promote themselves as an all round institute. the yoga teacher was a middle aged guy, with several diplomas in yoga. but they stopped paying him fees after a year, so i guess he too quit. 
few ppl were from far of places, stayed at the hostel of thakur college, but the vast majority stayed in and around kandivali.


----------



## confused (Jun 24, 2009)

Rural Terror said:


> and yea, those who'll attempt IIT-JEE, leave the forum like I've done now.
> 
> niaaaaaa


yea i remember, i had my id miserabled by shantanu on purpose.


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 24, 2009)

Aspire said:


> ^^
> Isnt this ironical to this (see down)?





yaar, check ur english.
what i said below was not discouraging in any sense. it's a reality which i observed during my years in Kota.

In any case, Liverpoolfan, ours are two different viewpoints i guess.
I like to take things easy.



confused said:


> true. infact ive heard that cybercafes have mushroomed all over kota and students who are easily distracted spend the entire day there. further some of them even drop a year just to continue with the fun....
> 
> kota is only for those who are very determined, and have a very good understanding of opportunity cost.



its true, there is a place with a 2km radius where u can find about 10 cyber-cafes.
I knew both sorts of people in Kota. I knew an extraordinary intelligent guy whose career went to the dogs 'coz of the Cyber-Cafes


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

s_arka_r said:


> its true, there is a place with a 2km radius where u can find about 10 cyber-cafes.
> I knew both sorts of people in Kota. I knew an extraordinary intelligent guy whose career went to the dogs 'coz of the Cyber-Cafes




I belive that going to Kota is no use at all becuase:
>> Feeling of Homesickness in most students
>> Lack of parental control
>> No CBSE preparation
>> Cyber Cafess!!!!!!


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 26, 2009)

confused said:


> @above - i was in fiitjee mumbai for 2 years. now that i look back i can definitely say, it was a near total waste of time. they had three profs, for three subjects. who would each teach a-z of their subject (how can a teacher know everthing about a subject??). a couple of them were very inexperienced, and unprofessional.
> 
> i remember once the physics prof (currently in fiitjee delhi), vanished without a trace for a week. the maths prof who was also the over-all incharge, too was clueless about the former's whereabouts. finally the physics prof's dad called him up to inform that his son was at Vishnodevi. all of us students were like LOLWTF/ROFLCOPTER!!!
> 
> ...


 
Hey can you tell me the name of that physics professor in Mumbai was it AKS(in short form).He has taught me for 1 yr and he taught us a very good mechanics but in the end of the session he just become counsellor. Also i didn't know about fiitjee mumbai but about punjabi bagh, Delhi it's just good. Also everyone has different experience. BTW will you give IIT paper in 2010.


----------



## confused (Jun 26, 2009)

abhijangda said:


> Hey can you tell me the name of that physics professor in Mumbai was it AKS(in short form).He has taught me for 1 yr and he taught us a very good mechanics but in the end of the session he just become counsellor. Also i didn't know about fiitjee mumbai but about punjabi bagh, Delhi it's just good. Also everyone has different experience. BTW will you give IIT paper in 2010.


not sure abt the K, but yes AS....he got married recently. small world eh?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

confused said:


> not sure abt the K, but yes AS....he got married recently. small world eh?



I think a AS for Physics is there at Narayana IIT Academy, Punjabi Bagh


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 26, 2009)

confused said:


> not sure abt the K, but yes AS....he got married recently. small world eh?


What do you mean by A and S. Tell his name yaar.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 26, 2009)

But here's the most important thing, and something everyone forget's about.

What do you want to study in IIT? Just some course? Okay maybe Computer Science. But why? Ask yourself these questions and if you get proper answers, then you are ready.

And IIT isn't the ULTIMATE destination. YOU can become Bill Gates w/o going to an IIT. Some people would take any course just because they are getting it from IIT. But the thing is YOU HAVE TO STUDY WHAT YOU LIKE, because that's what you are gonna be doing for the rest of your life. So MAKE THE DECISION WISELY!


----------



## max_demon (Jun 26, 2009)

Recieved Material for BT today


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But here's the most important thing, and something everyone forget's about.
> 
> What do you want to study in IIT? Just some course? Okay maybe Computer Science. But why? Ask yourself these questions and if you get proper answers, then you are ready.
> 
> And IIT isn't the ULTIMATE destination. YOU can become Bill Gates w/o going to an IIT. Some people would take any course just because they are getting it from IIT. But the thing is YOU HAVE TO STUDY WHAT YOU LIKE, because that's what you are gonna be doing for the rest of your life. So MAKE THE DECISION WISELY!




I'm preparing for IIT, AIEEE, SAT and TOEFL 
So that wherever i get admission to my choice of stream i choose it.


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 27, 2009)

@ Aspire:

dude don't say going to Kota is useless, thousands go there and go to some IIT from der.
Bansal had a selection of arnd 2k dis yr.

@ comp@ddict:
sum ppl wud disagree wid u i guess.
Its rather easy for us to say :" follow the dream" n stuff lyk dat, but lyf's tuff. But in the end, as u said we need to take every decision very wisely.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> But here's the most important thing, and something everyone forget's about.
> 
> What do you want to study in IIT? Just some course? Okay maybe Computer Science. But why? Ask yourself these questions and if you get proper answers, then you are ready.
> 
> And IIT isn't the ULTIMATE destination. YOU can become Bill Gates w/o going to an IIT. Some people would take any course just because they are getting it from IIT. But the thing is YOU HAVE TO STUDY WHAT YOU LIKE, because that's what you are gonna be doing for the rest of your life. So MAKE THE DECISION WISELY!



Though that's a good attitude, remember this is India, not Denmark or Finland, and you have to compete with lakhs others for your dreams. So easier said than done.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 27, 2009)

s_arka_r said:


> @ Aspire:
> 
> dude don't say going to Kota is useless, thousands go there and go to some IIT from der.
> Bansal had a selection of arnd 2k dis yr.
> ...


I'm following what I say. So don't take my words lightly. I wouldn't give up the career of my choice just cause I got any stream(one which i didn't plan on) from an IIT.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> I'm following what I say. So don't take my words lightly. I wouldn't give up the career of my choice just cause I got any stream(one which i didn't plan on) from an IIT.



I too wouldn't compromise on my Choice of Stream but it could possibly change in the next 2 years.
e.g. If IIT introduce B.Tech in Aeronautical Engineering near my City, then i could opt for it instead of Electronic.


----------



## aliannahfth (Jul 16, 2009)

Hai,
All human beings has thing achieve their goals.  Coaching is used for acheive our goals. Coaching is a practice. 
Thanking you.


----------



## Count Dracula (Nov 21, 2009)

was that ^^ supposed to be funny?


----------



## Aspire (Nov 21, 2009)

^Maybe not


----------



## Rural Terror (Nov 24, 2009)

It's spam..


----------



## adarsharma (Dec 8, 2009)

Bansal classes in Kota is best for IIT.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Dec 8, 2009)

adarsharma said:


> Bansal classes in Kota is best for IIT.



have studied for 2 yrs in bansal classes 11th and 12th.

Now preparing at home for one more year. Fed up of coaching


----------

